# Long Beach Island Fishing Club's Tournament



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This was their 59th annual tournament and it was a great event even if the fish didn't cooperate.

Bluebird day, mullet in the wash, clean surf but no predatory species in the wash. The ones that were caught were far out; our "A" team did well coming in first with 200+ points of bluefish all caught at long distance. Second place went to Ocean City Fishing Club and third was taken by Merchantville Fishing Club.

Since my back was not even 75% I dropped off and registered individual. That turned out to be a good decision; I only had the pleasure of reeling in sea robins.

The tournament was excellent, Long Beach Island Fishing Club runs an incredible event. Door prize bags were easily worth $20 each; they gave away at least 20 quality rods as door prizes too!

In the rod raffle they had 7 mostly custom rods of varied description, an 11ft honey Lami heaver with a 7000c3, the same rod wrapped spinning with a Daiwa Emblem, a 9ft custom graphite Lami with a Quantum reel and a factory graphite Lami spinner rated 6 to 16 with a Penn 8500ss. A bunch of guys were drooling over the custom 9/10 fly rod and reel.

All that and they feed ya too, open faced roast beef, mashed potatos and veggies, yum!

Great job LBI!

Next on the schedule is *Pennsauken Fishing Club's 51st Annual Tournament*


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Sounded like a good time....minus the catching! Maybe I'll hit it next year!!! Was hittin' the honey-do's and fixing the truck this weekend.....waiting on "their" arrival!!!

See ya on the beach!!!


Michael


----------

